# Hardware aus USA Urlaub mitnehmen



## Tim1357 (21. August 2015)

Ich und meine Familie werden bald in die USA reisen und ich hatte überlegt ob ich mir dort einen neuen PC kaufe und dann mit nach Deutschland nehme, da dort ja auch IPhones etc. Billiger sind als in Deutschland. Ich würde mir nur ein CPU, eine Grafikarte, ein Mainboard und eventuell ein Netzteil und eine SSD holen und das ganze dann Zuhause in mein Gehäuse einbauen und Lüfter etc. auch in Deutschland dazukaufen.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1. Ist Hardware in auch USA billiger als hier und wenn ja wieviel billiger?
2. Wäre die Garantie auch in Deutschland gültig?
3. Kämen Gebühren auf mich zu wenn ich das in Deutschland einführe, solange ich unter der Reisefreimenge liege?

LG Tim


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. August 2015)

1. Ja sie ist billiger
2. Kommt drauf an wo sie kaufst, direkt beim Hersteller dann ja, aber nur über die entsprechende Stelle, kannst dich ja davor erkundigen wie genau das ablaufen würde. (ansonsten halt schwer mit Kontakt zum Reseller und einsenden)
3. Solange du sie nicht in OVP unbenutzt einführst dürfte es kein problem sein, würde sie wie ich es auch getan habe einfach auspacken und anders transportieren, z.B. zum Teil zusammengebaut, damit der Eindruck des bereits benutzten besteht. OVP brauchste ja sowieso nicht und kannste eigentlich in Murica direkt schon wegwerfen...


----------



## keinnick (21. August 2015)

Hier wird das meiste beantwortet: Import-Ratgeber: Das ist beim Technik-Kauf in den USA zu beachten - DIE WELT

Die mögliche Ersparnis ausrechnen (Steuern, ggf. Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer nicht vergessen) und die Recherche in den jeweiligen Garantiebedingungen der Hersteller kannst Du vermutlich selbst übernehmen. Mein Tipp: Spar Dir das Ganze.


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

Aufpassen!

In den meisten Shops in den USA ist die jeweils in dem Staat herrschende Steuer noch gar nicht eingetragen.
Die kann je nach Staat 3-10% betragen, die müsstest du schon in den USA zahlen.

Dann darfst du hier in DE noch mal 19% MWST nachzahlen.

Das lohnt nicht



keinnick schrieb:


> Hier wird das meiste beantwortet: Import-Ratgeber: Das ist beim Technik-Kauf in den USA zu beachten - DIE WELT
> 
> Die mögliche Ersparnis ausrechnen (Steuern, ggf. Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer nicht vergessen) und die Recherche in den jeweiligen Garantiebedingungen der Hersteller kannst Du vermutlich selbst übernehmen. Mein Tipp: Spar Dir das Ganze.



Da war wer schneller, sehe ich genau so!


----------



## Swarley86 (21. August 2015)

Hi und willkommen bei PCGH.
zu deinen Fragen:
1. Du machst im Vergleich zu Deutschland sicherlich ein Schnäppchen, wenn du in USD einkaufst. Auch wenn der Dollarkurs gerade nicht all zu berauschend ist. (1,1291$)
2. Die Garantie ist schwieriger. Wenn du es in den USA kaufst, gelten die amerikanischen Garantiebedingungen. Im schlimmsten Fall, musst du dich an den Händler in den Staaten wenden. Garantie gibt's immer nur vom Verkäufer und nicht von der Herstellerfirma. Garantieabwicklungen vom Endverbraucher über den Hersteller geschehen generell auf freiwilliger Basis.
3. Du hast einen Einfuhr-Freibetrag von 430€. Sofern dein Einkauf (inkl. PC, Klamotten, Souvenirs,etc.) diesen Wert nicht überschreitet, brauchst du dir bei der Einfuhr keinen Kopf machen. Solltest du über diese Grenze kommen, musst du nachversteuern und das ganze vor deiner Ankunft deklarieren....ODER versuchen, deine Einkäufe zu verheimlichen. Das geht allerdings bei elektronischen Geräten eher schwierig. Zumal will ich hier nicht zu Straftaten aufrufen


----------



## azzih (21. August 2015)

Normale PC Hardware lohnt sich imo nicht, allein schon wenn was kaputt ist hast du deutliche Mehrkosten im Vergleich zum Kauf hier. Sowas kompaktes wie ein Iphone, ne Uhr oder Klamotten kann man allerdings schon "einschmuggeln". In der Praxis musst du das kaum versteuern ausser du stellst dich selten dämlich an. Aus den USA würd ich aber eher meine Koffer mit Klamotten und Schuhen befüllen da ist die Preisdifferenz viel lohnenswerter als mit Technik.


----------



## cerbero (21. August 2015)

Netzteil würd ich in jedem Fall in D holen. Stichwort: 120V/230V


----------



## dsdenni (21. August 2015)

cerbero schrieb:


> Netzteil würd ich in jedem Fall in D holen. Stichwort: 120V/230V


Ich hab noch kein Netzteil gesehen was nur mit 120 oder nur mit 230v läuft. Meistens können die beides


----------

